# Moderators - someone changed my avatar!



## der_kluge (Jan 18, 2003)

Hey!  Someone changed my avatar!  I used to have a picture of Salvador Dali's _Persistence of Memory_, but now it is this picture of a garden gnome, and they changed my little monikor, too.

I cry Shenanigans!!


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 18, 2003)

i am sorry if i wastd any bandwidth lying the floor laughing for 15 minutes after reading this and before responding, but i did.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 18, 2003)

LMAO!!!


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 18, 2003)

You've been Gnomed!!  There is no cure, just lie down for a day or two and it will go away on its own.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 18, 2003)

*Points at the Gnome and laughs louder than a roaring dragon that has just come home only to find his lair looted by a bunch of commoner*


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 18, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> *I cry Shenanigans!! *




I know the feeling - I joked with Piratecat about his screen name coming from his handicapped cat, and made the mistake of reminding him of my own handicapped cat (with cerebral palsy) and look at what I then got for a custom title.  I don't know if I even dare to point out the fact that I haven't chosen an avatar yet!


----------



## Chun-tzu (Jan 18, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> *I cry Shenanigans!! *




[South Park reference]
Do you wish to declare Shenanigans? You can't just declare Shenanigans on innocent people, you know. But I've got my broomstick ready.
[/South Park reference]

http://www.mrhatshellhole.com/scripts/213.htm


----------



## Darkness (Jan 18, 2003)

Moved to Meta.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 18, 2003)

*Thanks!*

Thank you!  I love what you did to my custom title.  "Jon the Wobbly" was fun for a while, and while I never would have thought of "Too Damned Scottish" myself, it works perfectly.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 18, 2003)

You can never be too damned Scottish.  You can be too damned Glaswegian, but that's a different thing entirely.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 19, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> *Hey!  Someone changed my avatar!  I used to have a picture of Salvador Dali's _Persistence of Memory_, but now it is this picture of a garden gnome, and they changed my little monikor, too.
> 
> I cry Shenanigans!! *




Wow, even the writers aren't safe.  Will the maddness never end?  Who is the mysterious Gnomer?


----------



## alsih2o (Jan 20, 2003)

looks fine to me


----------



## Nail (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Moderators - someone changed my avatar!*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wow, even the writers aren't safe.  Will the maddness never end?  Who is the mysterious Gnomer?   *



Indeed.

Gnail, the formerly gnomed.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 20, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *looks fine to me  *




Says the Clay Gollum.  So, you keeping that one?


----------

